# Ugliest GPU's ever



## N3C14R

I was looking around at older gen GPU's and I noticed that some of them looked atrociously ugly. So I thought, why not make a thread filled with the most drop dead ugliest GPU's to ever come into existence.

First up:


----------



## HAGNK

what card is that last one?

EDIT: well now the second last one, the one with the external power adapter


----------



## Eros

I actually like the first one.


----------



## Jump3r

Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL


----------



## Liighthead

lol what card is that 2nd last one


----------



## BIGGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12788133*
> lol what card is that 2nd last one


http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=175


----------



## fr0st.

An old Asus Ares card?

Same sort of design as the 5870x2 ARES.


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eros;12788115*
> I actually like the first one.


Dunno about you, but it looks like something a pimp would use in his rig.


----------



## cuad

First of all. Don't hate on the bat mobile. I've owned one and it was an excellent performer. Second of all, that first GPU is bad ass looking.


----------



## TwistedDane

Here is some of my fav.


















































My comment to them all









EDIT:
Asus did a Evga look-a-like









Found some more bad ass gpu´s


----------



## Unknownm

ugly because one heatsink is under the top PCB giving it no air. Stupid design


----------



## mosi

the batmobile style card rocks....not


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosi;12788231*
> the batmobile style card rocks....not


It's a Gigabyte 5770, and it does in fact rock.


----------



## TickleMeElmo

I don't see how it that MSI reference GTX480 is an "ugly" design.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12788180*
> Here is some of my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comment to them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Asus did a Evga look-a-like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some more bad ass gpu´s


Is the 2nd one 2 mobile cards on a desktop adapter?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMeElmo;12788243*
> I don't see how it that MSI reference GTX480 is an "ugly" design.


Same


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAGNK;12788113*
> what card is that last one?
> 
> EDIT: well now the second last one, the one with the external power adapter


7800GT Dual.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMeElmo;12788243*
> I don't see how it that MSI reference GTX480 is an "ugly" design.


you sure MSI is refrence, the card looks fat lol like it got a little extra baby weight.










here is a leadtek









dunno im probably seeing things.
i got 1 evga, 2 leadtek's


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12788180*
> Asus did a Evga look-a-like


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12788106*


Lol. Looks like a video card + Bat mobile


----------



## adizz

This^^ PoV 88GT


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Hey dont bag my gpu, the batman one is my gpu


----------



## Draygonn

Sapphire 9600


----------



## SpeedNuggeT




----------



## TheCaNin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;12788296*
> snip.


snookie!


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;12788296*


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12788106*


Is that the Batmobile?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12788273*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire 9600


Heeeeey!!! That's MY CARD!


----------



## Alex132

That thing has like no heatsink, it must run hot!


----------



## Alatar

^ 3850 x3


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;12788313*
> Is that the Batmobile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeeey!!! That's MY CARD!


How are it's temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12788342*
> That thing has like no heatsink, it must run hot!


That's what I was about to say, the heatsink is really really small.


----------



## mosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad;12788241*
> It's a Gigabyte 5770, and it does in fact rock.


Well at least the design is fugly. Sorry bout that


----------



## AblueXKRS

Anything with visible PCB on the cooler side of the card is ugly.

I seem to like not being able to see the PCB at alll; the two video cards I think are the best looking ever are the 9800GX2 and the GTX295 (with backplate), in that order.


----------



## Alex132

IMO I love geforce stock coolers, too bad the 5870 was the best single GPU when I bought my PC


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12788402*
> IMO I love geforce stock coolers, too bad the 5870 was the best single GPU when I bought my PC


And the stock cooler on it is ugly?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;12788428*
> And the stock cooler on it is ugly?


No, just saying I like the nvidia stock cooler more


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12788452*
> No, just saying I like the nvidia stock cooler more


backplates on the 5870s are nice tho


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12788508*
> backplates on the 5870s are nice tho


Yeah but can't use it with my Accelero Xtreme, and I don't have any vrm cooling now >_>


----------



## Jaguarbamf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12788524*
> Yeah but can't use it with my Accelero Xtreme, and I don't have any vrm cooling now >_>


I bought an Accelero 5870 and it works fine for me.
My backplate looked very nice with my accelero.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12788106*


Looks like the f'ing batmobile haha!


----------



## Regamaster

These cards are actually for sale on the egg right now (click images for links), pretty sad IMO.


----------



## Am*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12788180*
> Here is some of my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comment to them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Asus did a Evga look-a-like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some more bad ass gpu´s


LOLWAT? That Calibre is awesome, far from ugly.

But that 8th one gets my vote for being king of the uglies of this thread. It looks like an expansion card for people who want to hear their motherboards POST. ROFL...


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12788342*
> That thing has like no heatsink, it must run hot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG;12788375*
> How are it's temps?
> That's what I was about to say, the heatsink is really really small.


It doesn't have any thermal measuring devices inside, so I can't monitor the temps. However, it runs pretty darn cool, even while OCed. Judging by my sense of touch, I'd say the whole card is running at a few degrees higher than human body temperature, that is, ~40C, while idle. When under heavy load (benchmarks), the GPU die becomes a tad warmer, I'd say ~45C-ish? The vRAM chips heat up quite a bit, but it still isn't enough to burn my finger, so I'd guess... ~60C-ish?
All that while OCed 397->459MHz core, 298->334,8MHz memory.

Of course, I have applied AS5, so that's helping too, but it was running pretty cool before that as well.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf;12788579*
> I bought an Accelero 5870 and it works fine for me.
> My backplate looked very nice with my accelero.


Yeah I just placed mine on now lol, no screws holding it in, hopefully it might help with my boiling hot VRMs


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;12788693*
> It doesn't have any thermal measuring devices inside, so I can't monitor the temps. However, it runs pretty darn cool, even while OCed. Judging by my sense of touch, I'd say the whole card is running at a few degrees higher than human body temperature, that is, ~40C, while idle. When under heavy load (benchmarks), the GPU die becomes a tad warmer, I'd say ~45C-ish? The vRAM chips heat up quite a bit, but it still isn't enough to burn my finger, so I'd guess... ~60C-ish?
> All that while OCed 397->459MHz core, 298->334,8MHz memory.
> 
> Of course, I have applied AS5, so that's helping too, but it was running pretty cool before that as well.


use hwmonitor and furmark


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12788758*
> use hwmonitor and furmark


I AM using HW monitor, but, as I said, there's no thermal sensor in this card.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12788259*


ROFL, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;12789284*
> ROFL, my thoughts exactly!


They should have made it more like the VCR Tape lol, better cooling design hahah


----------



## Photograph

Hey! I have three of those... they all have Arctic Accelero coolers on them now


----------



## Smoblikat

@OP number 1 and 4 are fugly all the others are fine, and most of the cards in this thread are fine.


----------



## Phos

The Geforce FX, complete with its 



 cooler, the "FX Flow":









Oh wait, you can't really appreciate how dumb this thing until you see it from another angle:









Ok, it sucks air in one side, it goes through the fan, and then out through those copper fins, which are right next to the intake vent in case the now hot air wants to go again. Don't worry though, the heatpipes in this cooler weren't embedded in either fins or the baseplate, just soddered to the surface, meaning that the air isn't really heated up all that much.










To top it all off, this discordant mess of a cooler was then sheathed in cloudy plexiglass so you can see just how goofy the whole process is with your own eyes.


----------



## Volvo

I don't get how this one is ugly. If anything, that cooler looks awesome for a passive card.


----------



## Rakhasa

hahaha, one day what we have now is gonna look ugly. Honestly, not many GPU cards look good.. it's just a box. The best looking ones so far that I've seen are ones with heat pipes.. they look bad ass.


----------



## Name Change

I gotta say I like the pretty much all of them look lol..


----------



## AgentHydra

ATI Radeon X850


----------



## Horatio McCallister

Haha I enjoy this thread.


----------



## 8ight

Great card but this fat sh&* is FUGLY!










Then there's this thing...


----------



## Name Change

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12796836*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great card but this fat sh&* is FUGLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's this thing...


I gotta say sometimes the chunky look is good.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change;12796845*
> I gotta say sometimes the chunky look is good.


I can't come to like the deformed brick of obsidian with racing stripes and oddly placed fans sorry.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eros;12788115*
> I actually like the first one.


Agreed, I really like the blue/gold Sparkle card, whatever it is.


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12796877*
> I can't come to like the deformed brick of obsidian with racing stripes and oddly placed fans sorry.


minecraft >,.,>


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra;12796784*
> ATI Radeon X850


so...many....blown..ramchips

nightmares


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph;12794223*


HOLY BATMAN !!!!!









Agreed this is the ugliest of them all !!!


----------



## PCSarge

b-b-but wait theres more!!!!


----------



## topog_z

What confuses me about this ugly card is why theres whatever ancient slot on both sides


----------



## Regamaster




----------



## TwistedMind

:S:S:S.


----------



## topog_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedMind;12797268*
> :S:S:S.


The one i posted is older:sniper:


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12788131*
> Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL


this looks cool. nice red theme for those with red rigs.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topog_z;12797132*
> What confuses me about this ugly card is why theres whatever ancient slot on both sides


lol isa 1.0 nd isa 2.0....those were the days


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo;12796233*
> I don't get how this one is ugly. If anything, that cooler looks awesome for a passive card.


yeah, i was thinking the same thing.

that card is pure win.


----------



## topog_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Regamaster;12797233*


I've always wanted to have a spoiler on my GPU


----------



## crossfiredx2

Im not even gonna try. I think the ugliest cards are ones that are burnt or melted. bc thats when its the ugliest to your wallet. lol


----------



## homestyle

eggs anyone?


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12788131*
> Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL


you = fail


----------



## vinzor5000

This thread made me die of laughter









EDIT: No... just no...


----------



## CiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12788258*
> here is a leadtek


I like this one


----------



## TwistedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topog_z;12797284*
> The one i posted is older:sniper:


oh I don't mind. I was just posting an ugly that I had lying around.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I don't know what the hell is wrong with all of you but the ASUS MARS is godly looking... I wanted one sooooooo baaad...







Still do, just because the 285x2 was an epic idea that was never exploited until then.

EDIT: Got one!


----------



## Volvo

The MARS is good looking.

The ARES is not.


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle;12797469*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eggs anyone?


This one gets my vote. Always thought these were fugly.


----------



## reaper~

This one gets my vote. lol


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere;12797894*
> I don't know what the hell is wrong with all of you but the ASUS MARS is godly looking... I wanted one sooooooo baaad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still do, just because the 285x2 was an epic idea that was never exploited until then.
> 
> EDIT: Got one!


These look awesome.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Anything that takes up more then one slot and does not have water running through it is ugly IMHO


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12798011*
> Anything that takes up more then one slot and does not have water running through it is ugly IMHO


I've seen some really ugly wc blocks....


----------



## jfizz84

Kinda looks like a miniature bat mobile on top of this card.


----------



## 8-Ball

FX series


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## Wabbits

Mermaid on it has it sold for me.








Lol it looks like a rifle with extend able stock.


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12788180*
> Here is some of my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comment to them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Asus did a Evga look-a-like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some more bad ass gpu´s


But....
I have the MSI 8600GTS and the HIS 5750....

The HIS dont look that bad I think... It super quiete. I mean... super


----------



## Segovax

Most of those cards look pretty sick to me, especially the older ones. If you remember when they were new, you never forget that feeling.


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge;12796996*


That looks nice, like a mini gtx280 type thing.


----------



## {Unregistered}

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regamaster;12788651*
> these cards are actually for sale on the egg right now (click images for links), pretty sad imo.


*
this is awesome* How can you call it ugly????


----------



## MIKEVALL

I honesly like the looks of these cards! But the three slot width makes them space hogs in sli!!

PS. Great idea for a thread !!!!


----------



## ThirtySixNights

An Asus HD5570 'Silent'...

I don't care if it's silent.. it's honestly the stupidest looking graphics card i've ever seen, Asus could have at least put a little bit of plastic over it to make sure we didn't have to see the fugly heatsink.


----------



## fabrizziop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topog_z;12797132*
> What confuses me about this ugly card is why theres whatever ancient slot on both sides


The top thing is for SLI lol. So you can play minesweeper while you move a windows.


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThirtySixNights;12799304*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Asus HD5570 'Silent'...
> 
> I don't care if it's silent.. it's honestly the stupidest looking graphics card i've ever seen, Asus could have at least put a little bit of plastic over it to make sure we didn't have to see the fugly heatsink.


That's like the most boring looking heatsink ever.


----------



## jdcrispe95

:/


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12799343*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :/


That looks awesome


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12799346*
> That looks awesome


Seriously?......


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop;12799307*
> The top thing is for SLI lol. So you can play minesweeper while you move a windows.


hows it for SLI when its a ATI card?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12788180*
> Here is some of my fav.


I find that card actually quite sexy..


----------



## fabrizziop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12799360*
> hows it for SLI when its a ATI card?


I saw the crystal/osciillator little ati logo, but remember Voodoo cards had SLI in an early and different way, so SLI sound more right (for me) for a card of that age.


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12799343*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :/


That belongs on a car...


----------



## jdcrispe95

Heres another:









I think the graphics card builder was drunk when he decided that that fan wouldnt go in the middle.

All of these:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&biw=1280&bih=963&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=nvidia+GT240&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=


----------



## wot

Please quote TwistedDane's post again


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot;12799453*


this = win
also, is it just me or is that an R4 unit in the middle on top?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot;12799453*


Those 2 look awesome, not ugly


----------



## 8ight

List continues...


----------



## vinzor5000

This thing reminds me of egypt... :l
EDIT: Heat sink looks like its made out of cheap chinese plastic.


----------



## jdcrispe95

BLURGH!


----------



## ShortySmalls

pull up a picture of any ati card.. and their u have the uglist card ever


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


pull up a picture of any ati card.. and their u have the uglist card ever


Check the latest cards i posted on page 11, you will puke everywhere.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3C14R*


I was looking around at older gen GPU's and I noticed that some of them looked atrociously ugly. So I thought, why not make a thread filled with the most drop dead ugliest GPU's to ever come into existence.

First up:


























































i think i actually like all those cards...


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n3c14r*













lol


----------



## armen16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3C14R*












HAHAHAHA! Bro that's over overrated


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


i think i actually like all those cards...


Nope.avi


----------



## Tennobanzai

I don't understand some people taste here. Maybe u guys like the flashing Leds with clear everything but I like mine clean and simple


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*












and this, my liege, is how we know the world to be bananna shaped.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


and this, my liege, is how we know the world to be bananna shaped.


lol


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*











:/


Don't rag on the gtx 460 2 win, its a nice looking card, if a bit over priced. 
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...s%20Family&sw=


----------



## vinzor5000




----------



## Mugabuga

Regamaster said:


> These cards are actually for sale on the egg right now (click images for links), pretty sad IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I think that looks cool?


----------



## Citra

Mugabuga said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Regamaster*
> 
> 
> These cards are actually for sale on the egg right now (click images for links), pretty sad IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I think that looks cool?
> 
> 
> They make an expensive GPU look so cheap...
> 
> They realized this and now made the 550ti in brushed aluminum.


----------



## Mugabuga

Thermaltake Spitfire. Really ugly.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;12803782*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Spitfire. Really ugly.


What in the nine hells were they smoking when they came up with this design? Those are friggin' SKYSCRAPERS on a GPU










Sorry for the tasteless reference, but this card BEGS for a 9/11.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;12803782*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Spitfire. Really ugly.


this design is awesome.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;12802395*
> Don't rag on the gtx 460 2 win, its a nice looking card, if a bit over priced.
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=02G-P3-1387-AR&family=GeForce%20400%20Series%20Family&sw=


You backtraced it right? -_-


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12803618*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;12803587*
> 
> They make an expensive GPU look so cheap...
> 
> They realized this and now made the 550ti in brushed aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this one?
Click to expand...


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset;12804417*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra;12803618*
> 
> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White PCB...milk of magnesia color. Makes me want to go drop a duece.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoomThruPoom;12804453*
> 
> White PCB...milk of magnesia color. Makes me want to go drop a duece.


I think it looks good, and would match those white cases like white rv02 or ft02, but for my i would never buy a 550ti, and even if they made a 580 look like that i would have to take the air cooler off to put a waterblock


----------



## topog_z

I would only buy the spitfire VRM heatsink if i didnt have a full coverage block


----------



## newphase

Elegant... but









UGLY!


----------



## JoshuaaT

@jdcrispe95, I actually like that gts 450 single slot card.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12802245*
> and this, my liege, is how we know the world to be bananna shaped.


Looks more like a squash or gourd of some sort.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

The cyclone is not ugly lol... looks better than any shrouded card with a sticker.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid;12804703*
> The cyclone is not ugly lol... looks better than any shrouded card with a sticker.


Actually it's kind of hideous. Though I do hate stickers.


----------



## 8ight

Almost forgot about this gem...








eww...


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12804724*
> Almost forgot about this gem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eww...


i was gonna post that 1 lol.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12804713*
> Actually it's kind of hideous. Though I do hate stickers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12804724*
> Almost forgot about this gem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eww...


How is this ugly? Not to mention its 100 times better than the Nvidia stock cooler.


----------



## MNiceGuy

I'm surprised how many of these 'ugly' cards I actually find pretty nice looking. That yellow Palit and the Batmobile 5770 have it coming though...


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

this is ewie
also








also









AND I think the skyscraper one and the white 550 are pretty cool


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX;12805496*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is ewie


what game is that mech from heavy gear?


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX;12805496*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is ewie


Are you on something? These look sexy, specially the Nvidia claw. I always wanted an original Nvidia card.


----------



## vtech1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;12799826*
> this = win
> also, is it just me or is that an R4 unit in the middle on top?


and why is robin driving instead of batman?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzor5000;12805791*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX;12805496*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is ewie
> 
> Are you on something? These look sexy, specially the Nvidia claw. I always wanted a original Nvidia card.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. That bottom card is Sexy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzor5000;12805791*
> Are you on something? These look sexy, specially the Nvidia claw. I always wanted an original Nvidia card.


Can't you just peel the sticker off?
I did that with my 5870 and I got ATI branding under it


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12805836*
> Can't you just peel the sticker off?
> I did that with my 5870 and I got ATI branding under it










I'm not the brightest bulb. I never thought of that. EVGA 470's don't look that bad, I'll keep the stickers on. I just always wanted Nvidia's design on my card. You know the ones they display on their page.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzor5000;12805905*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the brightest bulb. I never thought of that. EVGA 470's don't look that bad, I'll keep the stickers on. I just always wanted Nvidia's design on my card. You know the ones they display on their page.


IMO EVGA branding looks waaaay better


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX;12805496*


Really?!?!?!

I love the Nvidia claw logos. I want one....


----------



## Uber Awesome

the fifth one is the best


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12804724*
> Almost forgot about this gem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eww...


That is way better looking than the Hulk green version


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12805931*
> IMO EVGA branding looks waaaay better


EVGA's GTX 580/470 > Nvidia's 580/570 design.


----------



## 8ight




----------



## ZoomThruPoom




----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoomThruPoom;12807400*


I almost posted this but then decided it was only the logo that killed it, pretty OK otherwise.


----------



## Baking Soda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoomThruPoom;12807400*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Dell heatsink....


----------



## snoogins

I think most of the low profile cards are ugly, or ones without shrouds.

On the other hand, some of the shrouds are ugly in themselves...


----------



## topog_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZoomThruPoom;12807400*


Whats so bad about a passively cooled GPU with a nice heatsink


----------



## topog_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakingSoda;12807606*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZoomThruPoom;12807400*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Dell heatsink....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would get good temps with it i think.
Click to expand...


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset;12805372*


I've always wanted to mount a H50 to my GPU. Never could quiet figure out how.


----------



## N3C14R

Here are some more beautiful works of arts.


----------



## topog_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12807865*


What kind of HSF is that:thinking:


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topog_z;12807885*
> What kind of HSF is that:thinking:


Old Accelero. Accelero X1 to be exact.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12807865*
> Here are some more beautiful works of arts.


I lol'd. MUST be Chinese.


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12807916*
> I lol'd. MUST be Chinese.


PowerColor I believe comes from Taiwan, which is Taiwanese. If you look closely, the heatsink is inspired off a pig, good idea.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12807936*
> PowerColor I believe comes from Taiwan, which is Taiwanese. If you look closely, the heatsink is inspired off a pig, good idea.


Obviously it's a pig. I had no idea it was PowerColor


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12807848*
> I've always wanted to mount a H50 to my GPU. Never could quiet figure out how.


lol theres more









http://hothardware.com/News/BFG-Announces-Limited-Edition-LiquidCooled-GeForces/


----------



## Qu1ckset

http://www.coolitsystems.com/index.php/omni.html


----------



## animal0307

Holy crap. I just thought it was concept. This must work though. I defiantly wouldn't want one though.


----------



## Qu1ckset

if your really interested i found this kit

http://www.a-power.com/product-17357-0-1


----------



## nzftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change;12796845*
> I gotta say sometimes the chunky look is good.


Is that what you say about women by any chance?


----------



## animal0307

That's actually a pretty smart idea. Only have to get one block and then get new mounting hardware.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzftw;12808206*
> Is that what you say about women by any chance?


More cushion for the pushin'


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12808214*
> That's actually a pretty smart idea. Only have to get one block and then get new mounting hardware.


But temp wise it's about the same as say an Accelero extreme. You can sell the card with the Accelero for more when you upgrade and there is no big initial investment. Each one costs about the same as the equivalent OMNI block.


----------



## Qu1ckset

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ThemalTake-VGA-Liquid-Cooling-Module-Tide-Water-CLW0052-/260719936738?pt=AU_Components&hash=item3cb41e84e2


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12808234*
> But temp wise it's about the same as say an Accelero extreme. You can sell the card with the Accelero for more when you upgrade and there is no big initial investment. Each one costs about the same as the equivalent OMNI block.


Well I don't personally like the OMNI block. But the idea on the other hand is quiet ingenious. The only problem I see with it that it probably isn't as efficient as a full cover block designed for each card. You have to transfer heat through the mounting pieces which involves copper plates and such and then into the block itself.


----------



## Lostcase




----------



## reflex99

I always liked the look of the dual PCB 295s.


----------



## boomstick360

LMAO I remember the day this thing came on newegg!










http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/pc_gold/

EDIT: Ah poo shoulda read the whole thread LOL


----------



## boomstick360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;12798477*
> FX series


LOL I have the top card sitting in the box


----------



## boomstick360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;12798535*
> Most of those cards look pretty sick to me, especially the older ones. If you remember when they were new, you never forget that feeling.


I know EXACTLY what you're talking about. Those were the good 'ol days, I loved the Gefore 6K series


----------



## jellis142

Palit X1950GT. Red PCB. Just no.


----------



## Bricked

Pretty much every Gigabyte GPU is down right hideous.


----------



## animal0307

There you go. ATI All In Wonder 128. I have one these and it still works.


----------



## beers

Quote:


>


Why is the batmobile stuck to a heatsink?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick360;12808486*
> I know EXACTLY what you're talking about. Those were the good 'ol days, I loved the Gefore 6K series


yeah, now looking at the GTX200 coolers, they seem dated...









And the HD4870/HD4870X2 coolers look really dated, now, lol. Not even "fullcover,"


----------



## c0nnection




----------



## dragneel

Surprised I hadn't seen this yet. I once had the displeasure of having one of these in an old dell. 8300GS... ran like a piece of crap and oh my god the temperatures... it used to get to about 75C on idle


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beers*


Why is the batmobile stuck to a heatsink?


I was just thinking the same thing when i saw that lol.


----------



## TwistedDane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12807865*


Hahaha... I had this once


----------



## MIKEVALL

Hers my


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12808386*


dis looks pretty kewl xcept the horse thingy and the whole pic on the gpu thingy how yes no, lol

AND WHAT I MEANT WAS the 9800gtx+ i posted above has a ******ed shape near the fan. i like the nvidia thingy tho

OH AND









never liked this... girls and gpus dont mix well together imo


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;12809596*
> Why is the batmobile stuck to a heatsink?


Why is the graphics card on carpet?


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX;12812126*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never liked this... girls and gpus dont mix well together imo


Begs to differ...


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8ight;12812745*
> Begs to differ...


still is....meh. the cooler thingy shape where the fan is doesnt look that good. ^^ heres some more dust in yo face










THIS is a beauty

















too bad xfx didnt make a real gtx 460, i wonder what it would look like


----------



## Ghilly

Ok I have gone off this thread my old 4870 x2 is in here ^^ that horrid cooler was not only ugly but loud as hell when cranked up. and to top it all my current Msi 480 is on the first page









i think i need to rethink my buying strategy


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly;12814154*
> Ok I have gone off this thread my old 4870 x2 is in here ^^ that horrid cooler was not only ugly but loud as hell when cranked up. Just glad they are hidden away in my case


That's what water blocks are for


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12788180*


For a single slot unpowered card, that actually looks pretty good to be honest. AND it has HDMI.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Dont forget this










I think its ugly and I have one in back up rig


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;12809596*
> Why is the batmobile stuck to a heatsink?


Because Gigabyte had to show ATI how make a proper Batmobile. Referance coolers just weren't Batman enough.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12816597*
> Because Gigabyte had to show ATI how make a proper Batmobile. Referance coolers just weren't Batman enough.


Lmao I wish I could sig this and have people understand that's pretty funny


----------



## fenderlove0`

I actually think the first one is cool


----------



## Canadarocker

The first one doesn't look bad, I like the colour scheme.


----------



## Djmatrix32

how about this one?


----------



## Tunechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12788106*
> I was looking around at older gen GPU's and I noticed that some of them looked atrociously ugly. So I thought, why not make a thread filled with the most drop dead ugliest GPU's to ever come into existence.
> 
> First up:
> http://www.ninjalane.com/images/gigabyte-5770/hd5770_1.jpg


Can you say, batmobile?

http://www.rccarkings.net/batmobile%20large%20copy.jpg


----------



## nvspace126

Anyone remember this beauty










Voodoo could trash any of the previous posts


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12807865*
> Here are some more beautiful works of arts.


Hahaha, I envision some variety of bugs crawling around in that cage thing


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvspace126;12821463*
> Anyone remember this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voodoo could trash any of the previous posts


This seems more redundant than ugly.


----------



## TehStone

Here's a gxt 295:








o wait...


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStone;12833073*
> Here's a gxt 295:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o wait...


I LOL'd so hard


----------



## Force9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;12798477*
> FX series


Hey, no beaks on the top one, i learned to game on that card.... 7years ago


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzor5000;12834930*
> I LOL'd so hard


it does look alot like it though xDD


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12836062*
> it does look alot like it though xDD


It's exactly the same


----------



## Buzzin92




----------



## Dissentience

^ That looks alright to me


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## topog_z

i would remove the shroud and just have a plain copper heatsink.


----------



## vinzor5000

Those all are not half bad looking cards. Radeon 4870, that looks nice.


----------



## Darksoul844

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12788131*
> Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL


Because red is awsome! haven't you notice red = almost always better

asus high end boards are red and black
antec df-85 / high end cooler master case lighting = red


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;12803782*


W T F?!?!?! what were they thinking ?!?!?! you need at least 12 heat pipes for the core and 6 or everything else... lol









as for the new ASUS cooler, i realy like the look

and the newer galaxy cooler look, is prity cool... this is their GTS 450 (idk if it is metal or plastic)


----------



## murcielago585

My very own 8800GTX from my sig link:










It took pretty much every slot up on my motherboard, such a waste...


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;12803782*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Spitfire. Really ugly.


Wow, I'd be careful putting that in my rig if I lived under the flightpath


----------



## WroLeader

No comment:








Matrox Millenium

It's just... Ugly.


----------



## blackbalt89

Too bad this is a ATi 5450. If it were say something PhysX'able I would buy one in a heartbeat. I actually like that heatsink. Very interesting.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset;12846759*


O_O no pins?


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;12808735*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palit X1950GT. Red PCB. Just no.


That looks good...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset;12846759*


Why does this remind me of the Wizard of Oz???


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomstick360;12808449*
> LMAO I remember the day this thing came on newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/pc_gold/
> 
> EDIT: Ah poo shoulda read the whole thread LOL


lol was this intended as a joke (the pig design)


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinzor5000;12803217*


I gotta go with this. I had one, it was beast mode and stayed cool, but seriously ugly.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


Check the latest cards i posted on page 11, you will puke everywhere.


acculy i found the top 1/2 of those cards on page 11 pretty sexy


----------



## Qu1ckset

To be honest i think this card is so ugly


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*


I gotta go with this. I had one, it was beast mode and stayed cool, but seriously ugly.


That actually has the potential to look cool.

Imagine, black shroud and no frog.

Maybe an aluminum Palit.

What card is that again?


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*


To be honest i think this card is so ugly










agreed, and who the heck would want a tripple slot card?


----------



## SpookedJunglist

The Ugggs


----------



## darthjoe229

Didn't see this one so I figured it needs credit

















Gotta love the classics.
(I know it's fake, but that doesn't make it any less ugly).


----------



## Nginx

Ehh, what do you expect, they're old.. Its like comparing a brand new Lexus with a farty old Volga.. The bottom cards in the first post aren't that bad though.

Edit; LMAO at the one above me! xD


----------



## gerickjohn

Honestly, i dont like my Card's looks. <.<


----------



## Forsaken_id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


That actually has the potential to look cool.

Imagine, black shroud and no frog.

Maybe an aluminum Palit.

What card is that again?


It is an factory OC 1GB 9600GT. It has a mostly full coverage orange aluminum backplate too. It was only $10 more than a reg 512MB 9600 GT at the time too.


----------



## Shinjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;12862318*
> agreed, and who the heck would want a tripple slot card?


agree with you guys, I don't knoe what the heck they are thinking about, it's ugly and too large to put it into the case...


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;12862318*
> agreed, and who the heck would want a tripple slot card?


I do








In fact I have sold of my Thermi's and will be getting one of those ASUS tripple cooler monters ASAP!

That goes to show that, with very few exceptions (like that ugly yellow Palit thing), there's really no accounting for taste, hehe
Hell, I first saw that 580GTX direct cuII in this thread as one of the ugliest cards ever and thought: "wow! that thing looks fking great! hahah" Then I researched about it and it turns out to be the very best 580GTX design in terms of cooling, power consumption and noise.

Well, yeah, triple slot is a bummer at first glance, but I was contemplating adding an AXP to my thermis - thus making them triple slot cards - so why not get a cheaper card (going for US$500 in Japan) save some power and my ears (which have been bleeding from my 480gtx sli) while getting a good looking card!


























I think even the yellow palit can be loved by someone, maybe


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id;12862672*
> It is an factory OC 1GB 9600GT. It has a mostly full coverage orange aluminum backplate too. It was only $10 more than a reg 512MB 9600 GT at the time too.


A paintjob will do wonders.

I really like how it looks, just sans yellow and frog.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topog_z;12797132*
> What confuses me about this ugly card is why theres whatever ancient slot on both sides


That might be a ISA, Linky


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WroLeader;12847819*
> No comment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matrox Millenium
> 
> It's just... Ugly.


That is ... nice?


----------



## Cyrekk

DUDE the OP's 3rd and last ones looked rad! what are y'all talkin about?!


----------



## N3C14R

Chrome GTX540, whats up with the excess PCB? Saving money by not cutting it off?


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;12863166*
> That is ... nice?


I have a bunch of those cards here, ISA Interface...

Like 3 Dozen..


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;12862394*
> Didn't see this one so I figured it needs credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the classics.
> (I know it's fake, but that doesn't make it any less ugly).


I think I just wet myself


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn;12862475*
> Honestly, i dont like my Card's looks. <.<


Just sold one of those, they ain't that bad in person.


----------



## Cyrekk

gah! as for the triple slot cards, if you like them, all the power to you, but for about 90% of the demographic im sure were all saying:

WHYYYYYY??!?!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;12862318*
> agreed, and who the heck would want a tripple slot card?


I love triple slot cards. When my cards came out lots of people hated the look.


----------



## SayTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;12862394*
> Didn't see this one so I figured it needs credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the classics.
> (I know it's fake, but that doesn't make it any less ugly).


Best Video Card Evar


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;12862318*
> agreed, and who the heck would want a tripple slot card?


me...


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229;12862394*
> Didn't see this one so I figured it needs credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the classics.
> (I know it's fake, but that doesn't make it any less ugly).


I WANT THAT CARD NOW!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12863829*
> I love triple slot cards. When my cards came out lots of people hated the look.


UGLY..??

I like it.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuzicFreq;12847943*
> O_O no pins?


This is just a render and likely was only ever a concept for a cooling system/waterblock. Why take the time to put all those intricate little PCIe pins on?


----------



## sLowEnd

4770. Really.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLowEnd;12886530*
> 4770. Really.


The DVI to HDMI adapter is pretty hideous to match.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12863829*
> I love triple slot cards. When my cards came out lots of people hated the look.


Yeah, that Sparkle is very nice!
Especially cause it uses different heatsinks than the solo AXP for the vrms and all under there.


----------



## reflex99

i always thought that one was pretty bad


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12894548*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always thought that one was pretty bad


I hate those.


----------



## Ulver

I had a Sapphire ref. 5850 last year and although it was (mine) and is (5850's in general) a great card it was always painful to look at the ridiculous "Sapphire lady" on the thing. And to think that you get two of those on the same card if you buy a 5970... depressing.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12894672*
> I had a Sapphire ref. 5850 last year and although it was (mine) and is (5850's in general) a great card it was always painful to look at the ridiculous "Sapphire lady" on the thing. And to think that you get two of those on the same card if you buy a 5970... depressing.


deadlocks = *hot*







:wubsmiley

the short crop - egh...


----------



## reflex99

I like the sapphire girl. On the 6870 she is really hot.

Too bad my stock cooler is broken


----------



## Ulver

Well, ya see, there's really no accounting for taste!
I love the ASUS 580 gtx dcII and you guys like the Sapphire girls!








To each his own, eh!?


----------



## reflex99

native 3 slots....nty


----------



## nathris

My 4870.

I upgraded more because I was sick of looking at it than for any real performance improvements.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLowEnd;12886530*
> 4770. Really.


? huh I guess those coolers were sent out to all the companys, I have the same exact cooler on my 4850 from XFX
Though I do like how HIS does their coils.


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12862856*
> I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact I have sold of my Thermi's and will be getting one of those ASUS tripple cooler monters ASAP!
> 
> That goes to show that, with very few exceptions (like that ugly yellow Palit thing), there's really no accounting for taste, hehe
> Hell, I first saw that 580GTX direct cuII in this thread as one of the ugliest cards ever and thought: "wow! that thing looks fking great! hahah" Then I researched about it and it turns out to be the very best 580GTX design in terms of cooling, power consumption and noise.
> 
> Well, yeah, triple slot is a bummer at first glance, but I was contemplating adding an AXP to my thermis - thus making them triple slot cards - so why not get a cheaper card (going for US$500 in Japan) save some power and my ears (which have been bleeding from my 480gtx sli) while getting a good looking card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think even the yellow palit can be loved by someone, maybe


i have this its awsome goes well with the HAF looks.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12894811*
> native 3 slots....nty


Idling at 35C and load at 57C with ambient 25-27C.
And the noise, well, there isn't any, not at all. My 5850 was silent but it was still noticeable, this is just... not there.








Best 580 GTX card there is!
Just not made for folks that have some miniITX setup or small cabinets.
Still it is of standard length and width, it's just 3 slots fat


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProdigaliNKGaming;12894942*
> i have this its awsome goes well with the HAF looks.


Yeah! I just got one!
Best nvidia card I've owned since my old 260 from Zotac!


----------



## Flame885

This hurts my eyes.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flame885;12903897*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hurts my eyes.


Mother of God!









This thing is hideous


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flame885*











This hurts my eyes.


Horrible


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flame885*











This hurts my eyes.


3DLabs card?

Anyways,


----------



## eskamobob1

QUAD SLI?!?!?!?! what cards are those?


----------



## the.hollow

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143034 I think this is ugly..Was first video card tho I ever bought. Which I knew nothing then about computers. Funny thing is card still works lol.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwistedDane*












That one's not really all that bad. I had it. It keeps the card VERY cool. The bigger problem is the noise level. In some sort of ultra smart move, MSI made it to where, unless you ran it on an MSI motherboard, then it runs the fan at 100% speed all of the time (no way to adjust it, I tried everything, even the other connector they include, which just, surprise, stops the fan outright once the drovers are installed/kick in!).







[/quote]I actually think that looks good. I was thinking of getting it at one point.


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


QUAD SLI?!?!?!?! what cards are those?


A card made by Quantum3D/3DFX. Dunno about the model though.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3C14R*


3DLabs card?

Anyways,










That just oozes Badassness. And we complain about the length of a 6990/590.
I would love to have a setup that could use those. There is nothing like old tech.


----------



## Xinoxide

My personal first*, and ugliest.

*standalone card purchase.


----------



## N3C14R

Not really about the card it self, but the box.
















Copy and paste anyone? Boy their packaging department sure is slacking off.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N3C14R*










Copy and paste anyone? Boy their packaging department sure is slacking off.


reminds me of the Wolf T Shirt reviews
http://www.lolstream.com/v/623/born_...m_wolf_t_shirt


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


reminds me of the Wolf T Shirt reviews
http://www.lolstream.com/v/623/born_...m_wolf_t_shirt


hahahahha
wolf t-shirt ftw








and wolf videocard ftw 2!

S***, have to change my "system name" now, so lame


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*










My personal first*, and ugliest.

*standalone card purchase.


What card is that ?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


S***, have to change my "system name" now, so lame


----------



## Sizuke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*










My personal first*, and ugliest.

*standalone card purchase.


Looks more like a PCI SSD!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R;12788106*


this one looks awesome just like the Asus ARES card.


----------



## amang

*S3 Chrome 430 GT*









*POWERCOLOR SCS3 AX4650*









*Sparkle Geforce 210*









*Sparkle Geforce 220*









*Sparkle Geforce 220 (Back)*









*Asus GT 430*









*Xbox360 GPU*


----------



## amang

_(Not sure what card it is)_









*9800M GTX SLI*









*Old 9800M GTX*









*Old Skool Video Card*









*PNY Verto GeForce 6800GT 256MB Video Card*









*3DFX Voodoo 3 3000 16MB*









*Geforce4 Ti 4600 triplex millennium silver edition*


----------



## amang

*3D Labs Wildcat 4210 AGP-PRO 256MB Video Card*









*128MB / 256MB DELL / 3DLABS WILDCAT 4 7110 AGP*









*Voodoo5 6000*









*Video Card Vantage PACs Mac2*









*MSI 5900*









*Old Monochrome VGA Card*









*Old Monochrome VGA Output*


----------



## amang

*Original IBM Monochrome Video Card*









*Piranha Voodoo*









*KL Tiga Video Card*









*ATi VGA Wonder 18800-1*









All these old ugly video cards remind me of this fake ad:


----------



## levontraut

what is this one???? from
Quote:


> twisted dane


----------



## munaim1

*ASUS Extreme N6600GT Silencer/HTD-A Fanless Graphics Card*










*ATI Radeon HD 5450 Graphics Card*










*HP/Intel DVI ADD2 SDVO Adapter Graphics Card*










*Asus Bravo220 Graphics Card*


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;12916510*


Fallout terminal hacking







!


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;12916510*
> 
> *Old Monochrome VGA Output*


I haven't seen a screen that burnt in since Elementary School lol


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12916696*
> *ASUS Extreme N6600GT Silencer/HTD-A Fanless Graphics Card*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ATI Radeon HD 5450 Graphics Card*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HP/Intel DVI ADD2 SDVO Adapter Graphics Card*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus Bravo220 Graphics Card*


Agreed. Any of those super wavy passive heatsinks are just plain ugly... >_<

I say just give it a tiny fan and be done with it.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR




----------



## superste2201

Epic thread.

Keep 'em coming =D.


----------



## jdcrispe95




----------



## Draygonn

Take the Checkered Flag with 33% Better Cooling Power! (4890)









Sparkle loves purple (GT240)









I've heard If you stare long enough you can see 8800GTs in this picture.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amang*


_(Not sure what card it is)_









*PNY Verto GeForce 6800GT 256MB Video Card*









*Geforce4 Ti 4600 triplex millennium silver edition*










The first looks like a GeForce 7800 of some sort. It's missing it's heatsink and I bet those RAM sinks are aftermarket, so I wouldn't count it.

Those second two aren't that bad (in case you didn't know, the middle one is missing a part of it).



































Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


*HP/Intel DVI ADD2 SDVO Adapter Graphics Card*











Interesting. That's probably the closest we'll see to an Intel dedicated video card?
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Sparkle loves purple


I do too... (that card doesn't look that good though)


----------



## Speedster159

Nobody posting Inno3d cards?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12925296*
> Nobody posting Inno3d cards?


----------



## Unknownm

2600xt

7600gt


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12926810*


Thats kinda cute! ... apart from it exhausting on the mobo at least


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12919806*
> Take the Checkered Flag with 33% Better Cooling Power! (4890)


no comments









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12919806*
> Sparkle loves purple (GT240)


Sparkle is cool, and that doesn't look that bad - at least the black heatsink - for a 240.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12919806*
> I've heard If you stare long enough you can see 8800GTs in this picture.


The left one is ugly (the videocard I mean).


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12926810*


LOL! "iChill"?







Is that apple's attempt at video card cooling?


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12788131*
> Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL


It looks good, even if you don't like it there's no way it can be called ugly.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stefy*


It looks good, even if you don't like it there's no way it can be called ugly.


But, it's ugly.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy;12929278*
> It looks good, even if you don't like it there's no way it can be called ugly.


I like paint lol


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12938943*
> I like paint lol


hehehe


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL










That is where my VCR tape went.


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;12789284*
> ROFL, my thoughts exactly!


I would accidentally try to stick this card in my VCR player. Not buying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12788131*
> Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL


WHAT!? EVGA painted a GeForce in ATI colors? You can't tell me that Nvidia wasn't pissed.


----------



## G33K




----------



## Speedster159

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G33K*












What are those?


----------



## vinzor5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K;12959102*


Those are hot. They look sick.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12960832*
> What are those?


Quad SLI cards???


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K;12959102*


Those probably beasted the hell out of some Doom back in the day.


----------



## Triangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K;12959102*


I want...


----------



## ChronoBodi

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139047R
now this card is a beast!


----------



## Triangle

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139054

How about this one???


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;12919806*


I would buy both of those cards. I don't care what they are or if they're even functioning.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Even uglier in person...


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triangle*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814139054

How about this one???


Wow and what a deal for only 175$ + shipping.


----------



## prjindigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12788133*
> lol what card is that 2nd last one


*cough* Right click and "show image" http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/news/2005-09/asus_7800gt_dual.jpg


----------



## asuperpower

Spoiler: Image



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Quote:
Click to expand...




Why is the batmobile stuck to a heatsink?
It looks like the Intel Stock Cooler with a batmobile stuck on top.


----------



## Nitrogannex

http://www.techreaction.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/zt-50301-10m_image1.jpg The card itself isn't that bad, but that fan, dear god it looks like it was made out of dried maccoroni and cheese, Im glad i dont see it in my case


----------



## strych9

Well to me, all cards with red PCBs and with the ones with no shrouds are ugly.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> Why make a good card better spec'd and paint it like this *facepalm* EVGA FAIL


We'ze paintz it red to make it go fasta! WAAAAAAAAAGGGHH!!


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus*
> 
> Wow and what a deal for only 175$ + shipping.


it really is a good deal if you need it.
thats a LFH connector which powers 4 DVI.
mainly for engineers on a workstation. those things are so old only has PCI slots most of the time.


----------



## psyside




----------



## th3m3rc

This is the ugliness card







I made it its a 6870


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SayTR*
> 
> Best Video Card Evar


This reminds me of the Radeon HD 5970 =P and BTW reference Sapphire 5970 had the UGLIEST decal sticker EVER


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*


No, that's not too ugly, it's elegant.


----------



## TTheuns

Those old cards with the messed up color scheme make me cry


----------



## GENXLR

I apologize for the bump, but this is a BUMP FOR VICTORY!!!

There this uhh.... newer all in wonder???


And then theres.... whatever this is.... 8500GT Passive....


----------



## Asisvenia

Gecube 3870x2


----------

